
Ask HN: What is one emerging trend to learn about in 2020? - aml183
My goal this year is to begin researching and writing about an emerging trend in 2020. What topics are you thinking about? Some topics that I think will get more attention are:<p>- Mental Well-Being in the Workplace
- How legacy companies are adopting new technology
- Innovation in the Midwest
- The intersection of public policy and technology 
- Work-Life Balance
======
hacknat
The degradation of rule of law in the West, as well as the concurrent backlash
against Globalization. Read some Roman history, we are probably headed for
some social disasters in the next century.

------
partisan
In 2019, I completed my first short story (inspired by and as a gift for a
friend). This year, I will create my first complete video game using Godot
engine. This is also a gift for a friend. A different one, this time.

------
przeor
DeFi - decentralized finance, mostly - loans, interest --> how to leverage it

~~~
xchaotic
And gauge whether it’s more efficient than “FinTech”. IMO there’s still a lot
of efficiency to be had with centralised finance but with modern tech and good
UX.

